# Problems with Stealth Cam



## Gary W.

Hi, I have 2 I230IR steath cams that once triggered they just keep on taking pics til the batteries are dead. Stealth cam says they do not repair them. Would anyone here know of anyplace that could fix them ?  Thanks,


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Dont know about having it fixed or where it could be fixed.. But i  purchased a stealth cam i-550 back in july. After going down  two different times and observe the camera never took pictures after my test pics. before leaving after setup.  I called stealth cam a demanded a total refund.  After raising enough cane as they first only wanted to attempt to fix it, they privided me with a warranty refund number and i sent it back to them. I have since bought a moultrie d-40, after receiving good reviews on this forum, it is currently in the woods.  Will find out how it does in another week.
Good luck with your stealth cam .


----------



## RICHMAN5986

My stealth cam just started doing this also, i called stealth cam and they said it could be the SD card and to try another card. Also try to reset the cam by cutting it on and then taking out the batteries while on for 30mins then try it.


----------



## mathewsdxt

Stealth cams are absolutely the worst cams as far as dependability.  I have owned 6 of them and they all worked fine at first, then 1 by 1 they started to go bad.  After fighting with the people at Stealth cam and sending these cams back time after time only to have them go down again or not work after they sent the cam back, I threw them all in the trash.  I will never own another one nor would I recommend owning one.


----------



## brayden613

i just sent my stealth cam sniper in to thembecause its ap piece of crap, the batteries were dead in 6 days, the camera was slower than grandma with the trigger speed and when it did finallytake a pic in the daytime it was so blurry u cant even tell what was in front of the camera.  Iwill never buy another stealth cam again.  Ibought the cudde capture and it works great so far.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

I had a similiar problem with the stealth cam, they said there wasn't anything they could do, and I raised cain myself, and she finally said send it in w/ the receipt and we will refund it.


----------



## Gary W.

RICHMAN5986 said:


> My stealth cam just started doing this also, i called stealth cam and they said it could be the SD card and to try another card. Also try to reset the cam by cutting it on and then taking out the batteries while on for 30mins then try it.



Please let me know if you have any luck with trying what you said. I will try it this weekend.  Thanks,


----------



## SheldonMOAC

Gary,

Which Stealth Cam camera are you having problems with.


----------



## Retired Army Guy

Yup, I had a Stealth it was crap.  They finally refunded me my money.
Bought a Recon.  Piece of crap also.  Nothing but problems.  
At least Stealth answers the phone.  Recon does not even answer the phone or return your calls anymore.

If anyone knows of a dependable I.R. that is not slow as a sloth and last more than a year please PM me.  I’m tired of high priced junk!


----------



## Gary W.

SheldonMOAC said:


> Gary,
> 
> Which Stealth Cam camera are you having problems with.



Hi,
  The I230IR is the model number. It's an infrared model. Somebody mentioned that there was someone in Florida that would work on them but I havn't had any luck with finding a name or address yet. It's a shame because these cameras are almost new but I've had them more than a  year so I'm screwed on the warranty. 
I also have a I430IR stealth cam that works great so far.


----------

